# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  هدف رونالدو الحائز على جائزة بوشكاش

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هدف رونالدو الحائز على جائزة بوشكاش 


هدف كرستيانو رونالدو الحائز على جائزة بوشكاش عام 2009

المصدر : باسم يوسف

*

----------


## ود محمد على

*رونالدو
                        	*

----------

